# It costs HOW MUCH?!?!?!?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I just called Turf Pro in Euless to get an estimate on sharpening the blade on the new to me 2014 Flex 2100. I know they will probably be way more expensive than anyone else but I still wanted to call.

They quoted me 2 hours minimum just to look at the cutting unit. Then he says even though my unit has only 845 hours it will probably need new bearings and such.

His quote? $1,000-$1500 is what he said I should expect to pay.

I couldn't get off the phone with him fast enough!!

Needless to say I won't be taking the cutting unit to them. LOL


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Welcome to greensmower ownership!

If you have 900 sq ft then you won't need to sharpen it often. If it cuts paper then you're still fine. Invest in some backlapping material and sharpen it that way when you need to. You'll either be paying a lot to have it serviced or investing to maintain it.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> Welcome to greensmower ownership!
> 
> If you have 900 sq ft then you won't need to sharpen it often. If it cuts paper then you're still fine. Invest in some backlapping material and sharpen it that way when you need to. You'll either be paying a lot to have it serviced or investing to maintain it.


It does not have a relief grind. Do I need a relief grind to be able to back lap?


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to greensmower ownership!
> ...


I don't believe so. The reel and bedknife should be sharp however. If they are not sharp or have more than minor dings, they need to be professionally sharpened. Otherwise, backlapping should work.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

No way it's 1000$-1500 try finding someone else!!!! Maybe 250$ locally here in SC. I wonder how much he charges for labor lol. No way I would let him touch my mower for anything.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sounds like they just don't want your business. Possibly they only want to deal with golf courses with many machines. That's unfortunate.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I paid 200 a reel for my triplex with new bed knives and a spin grind. Try golf courses but also try local sod suppliers they may be able to toss your reel in with theirs when they get sharpened


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Sounds like they just don't want your business. Possibly they only want to deal with golf courses with many machines. That's unfortunate.


+1

Exactly what I thought when the local JD quoted me $400 for a 18" grind.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Yeah - his name was Gilbert at Pro Turf and he lectured me on how "these are not homeowner toys" and "these are expensive machines" blah blah blah.

He could not explain why they were requiring a minimum of a 3 hour tear down and inspection of the cutting unit prior to any actual work. And then he was pretty sure that my 2014 was going to need all new bearings and gaskets and stuff - all without even looking at it.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

Call some local golf courses. We will sharpen reels on the side for extra money


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jace said:


> Call some local golf courses. We will sharpen reels on the side for extra money


This is how I get mine done.

My guy charged me less than $100 last fall to do a relief grind and install a new bedknife/screws (supplied by me).

It's much easier to get it done during the off-season when they aren't as busy, and I'm not in a big hurry to get my mower back.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > Call some local golf courses. We will sharpen reels on the side for extra money
> ...


+1 I was going to say the same thing, It's the busy time of year for golf courses and businesses that support them so you will have a hard time finding someone to sharpen your mower for a reasonable price right now. Like others have said your best bet is to find a golf course that will do it on the side but they most likely will be busy too.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Jace said:
> ...


Since I don't play golf, the issue is GETTING to the mechanics at the clubs and bypassing the supervisors.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

Just call up there and ask to speak to someone in the maintenance barn. Our supervisor is one of the ones who does the grinding on the reels lol


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

I asked local golf course in my area

And they said they will sharpened my reel using the toro grinder for $150

Is this looks fair?


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

Pamboys09 said:


> I asked local golf course in my area
> 
> And they said they will sharpened my reel using the toro grinder for $150
> 
> Is this looks fair?


Yes


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Yep, go with the $150 and stay in touch. I pay a guy $120 to get mine done, excellent work and he does machines for golf and sports fields and has been doing it a long time. It's a spin only which is fine, it lasts all season and last drop off it still cut a single sheet across most of the knife but still had it done. I know everyone looks for a relief but if you find someone, dont argue technique, just get it sharp and go mow.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> Yep, go with the $150 and stay in touch. I pay a guy $120 to get mine done, excellent work and he does machines for golf and sports fields and has been doing it a long time. It's a spin only which is fine, it lasts all season and last drop off it still cut a single sheet across most of the knife but still had it done. I know everyone looks for a relief but if you find someone, dont argue technique, just get it sharp and go mow.


Can you backlap without a relief grind?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You can. I am also going to tell you there is a big difference in cutting Zoysia vs Bermuda. I have seen the results of using a spin only mower on Zoysia. Not results I would be proud to make someone pay for. I do not know of a more difficult grass to mow than Zeon Zoysia.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> You can. I am also going to tell you there is a big difference in cutting Zoysia vs Bermuda. I have seen the results of using a spin only mower on Zoysia. Not results I would be proud to make someone pay for. I do not know of a more difficult grass to mow than Zeon Zoysia.


So you recommend I do get a relief grind put on the reel then for my Zoysia?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. What I have seen happen with spin grind only setups on Zeon is the turf getting yanked and pulled on rather than cut cleanly. I relief grind and backlap to keep the edge on my Toro. Took a job from a lawn guy that was using a spin grind McLane. Everytime he mowed, he was tearing chunks out of the Zeon lawn.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I had my Dennis sharpenedby the local Toro distributors, Oak Creek Golf. 
1 hr. $165 tax in.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

If Greendoc recommends it I would suggest you follow the recommendation. My bermuda cuts fine without a relief grind and most of the bermuda in the area is done without. The person that takes care of my reel does most of the machines in the area for the sports fields and did PGA golf prior.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> If Greendoc recommends it I would suggest you follow the recommendation. My bermuda cuts fine without a relief grind and most of the bermuda in the area is done without. The person that takes care of my reel does most of the machines in the area for the sports fields and did PGA golf prior.


I agree.

I actually left two message for Pro Turf and their head repair dude Gilbert (he was the one who quoted me $1,500) over the last several days regarding getting an estimate for them to take the FOC pulley's off for me. They never even bothered to return my call.

Clearly they just don't feel the need for customer service.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ware said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > Call some local golf courses. We will sharpen reels on the side for extra money
> ...


Yep, it's nice to live on Hole #17 on a golf course...I've already made friends with the service guys! Case of beer shooting the crap works wonders.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

TNTurf said:


> If Greendoc recommends it I would suggest you follow the recommendation. My bermuda cuts fine without a relief grind and most of the bermuda in the area is done without. The person that takes care of my reel does most of the machines in the area for the sports fields and did PGA golf prior.


The absence of a relief angle is tolerable on Bermuda turf mowed very often. Knowing what kind of grass @DFW_Zoysia needs to mow, changes what I think. Mowing Zeon is nothing like mowing hybrid Bermuda.


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

@DFW_Zoysia How close are you to Lantana Golf Course? The maintenance shop did mine, and I think I paid $150. PM me and I will share his contact info with you.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

MWH said:


> @DFW_Zoysia How close are you to Lantana Golf Course? The maintenance shop did mine, and I think I paid $150. PM me and I will share his contact info with you.


About 35 minutes. I will gladly drive to have it done. Sending PM now.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Plano Power equipment will do it much cheaper than that.

https://www.planopower.com/

Call them for a quote.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

radarksu said:


> Plano Power equipment will do it much cheaper than that.
> 
> https://www.planopower.com/
> 
> Call them for a quote.


I tried last week and they said to go to ProTurf.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

MWH said:


> @DFW_Zoysia How close are you to Lantana Golf Course? The maintenance shop did mine, and I think I paid $150. PM me and I will share his contact info with you.


Hi @MWH - I had sent you a PM. Please send me the info when you have a chance. Thank you!!


----------



## Dfw_ozzy83 (May 16, 2020)

Did you have any luck. I'm currently looking for someone in the area to do mine?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah that quote was bs, or you're not on the same page about what they want to do.

I pay a local super to come pick mine up, he processes my equipment with his. A few Benjamin Franklin's and he gets all the big maintenance done.

I backlap and adjust through the season.


----------

